# Backsplash??



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful colors in that countertop. 
I think I would do something not to busy and
light in color...I know this isn't helpful, but I think a
back splash is the hardest choice to make.
I used mirrors for my backsplash...solved the
problem of picking out a tile.
If you're leaning towards ceramic tiles, take a sample
of the countertop to the tile store.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm no designer.... but I'm with TWOKNOTS.....

Maybe a light tan tumbled marble with matching color grout.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

My Countertops are almost the same colors like yours.
Here is my Back splash:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Another look:


----------



## kkford10 (May 25, 2018)

I'd pull out one of your favorite colors and go with a glass tile. Something solid or pretty solid in color since that is already a lot going on with the countertops. The deeper brown or lighter tan would look nice.


----------



## interiordesign2 (May 14, 2018)

I think a light brown and white back splash would go well with your counters. I'd suggest something that's not too crazy since you have a very complex backsplash.


----------

